# Srm on Asanti 18" 3 piece forged staggered.What you guys think so far??



## nvr2fast (May 5, 2007)

She also has a cam with all supporting mods,drag bags,gmm race.Pullin a 12.4 with a crappy 60' 2.060.Trap 115..Next Heads/and or supercharger!


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

looks sweet man!!! im still rocking the stock flower pedal rims


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Looks great man.... Love the spoiler delete, too!


----------



## nvr2fast (May 5, 2007)

*sap*

Thanks bro!I want that Sap so bad,next step is coilovers,and a power adder.Then a custom fender widening for some 315's out backThese cars suck so bad stock,but with bout 15 grand you can have an unbeatable sports car!I'm already 5 grand in,figure 5g's for twin turbos(used ofcourse),and 1800 for k&w coilovers,then widening the fenders..It should be damn close to my drem car by then


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Car looks great. I've been 50/50 on the spoiler delete but on yours, it is definately kicken':cool


----------

